# Upward Stem Angle - Problem?



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, it’s me again. This is the only place I feel confident in getting solid answers to my many questions. (Sometimes it takes a while)  

Since my body isn’t as flexible as it once was, in order to try to get away from numb hands, I flipped my 7-degree stem up. I have not had time to really test it yet, but the crew around my riding stables says that the bike will not handle as well with the stem up. Of course others said not so.

What’s the verdict here? I was amazed when I went through the picture post, which showed some with what I would call excessive upward angle. I haven’t seen more than a few pros with a slight upward angle but I assume that is more for getting as low as possible. I await the decision.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

rboseley said:


> the crew around my riding stables says that the bike will not handle as well with the stem up.


So it is their contention that the bike will handle better with you stretched out to the limits of your flexibility and distracted by pain and discomfort?

Flip the stem up and enjoy the additional speed, comfort, and safety that comes with a bike that fits properly.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You won't notice the difference. Only when you subtantially shorten the length of the stem will the steering begin to get funky. And while flipping up does shorten the effective reach of the stem, in your case it should not be noticable AT ALL. Dont worry, what you were told is just plain wrong in your case. Flip it and enjoy the more relaxed ride. 

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> So it is their contention that the bike will handle better with you stretched out to the limits of your flexibility and distracted by pain and discomfort?
> 
> Flip the stem up and enjoy the additional speed, comfort, and safety that comes with a bike that fits properly.


Jeez, WN what were you, reading my mind!

To the OP I hope two essentially identicle post helps you.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Very simply: the lower the weight, the better the bike will go around corners theoretically. 

Shorter stems (although you did not go shorter) will make the steering a little more twitchy, again......... generally! 

With speeds being relatively low and the average rider not able to use all of the cornering ability the bike offers all the time or every time. The handling around corners is mainly dependent on the riders ability to calculate and navigate.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Too many people set there bikes up to mimic the look of the pro's bikes. I don't look like a pro, why should my bike?


----------

